# Noreve Notice



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I just received notice from Noreve that my new purple will cover will ship on Saturday, May 7th!      

Anyone else receive their shipping notice today?  Now, the countdown begins!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I just checked my email and I GOT MINE TOO!!!!      The Noreve watch starts now but I am assuming delivery will be Monday or Tuesday.  After all of this I hope I love it.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Marie, it appears you were absolutely correct in thinking Noreve sends shipments in batches.  Are you psychic??    I am hoping we will have our Noreves by Monday or Tuesday, but as Patricia pointed out, I live so far away in God's country, mine may arrive a day or two later than yours.  Still worth the wait, though, and I just know we are all going to love our Noreves!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Marie, it appears you were absolutely correct in thinking Noreve sends shipments in batches. Are you psychic??  I am hoping we will have our Noreves by Monday or Tuesday, but as Patricia pointed out, I live so far away in God's country, mine may arrive a day or two later than yours. Still worth the wait, though, and I just know we are all going to love our Noreves!




I am in Wisconsin so that is why I am thinking maybe Tuesday. I am getting a green Amazon lighted cover for Mother's Day though so that will also be new. I might need to just take it out and stroke it occasionally until I am ready to switch back to red.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Woohoo...congratulations ladies!  I'm thinking you'll probably have yours on Monday.  By tomorrow you should be able to track it on UPS and it will show an expected delivery date.  I'm so happy for you!!!!  And you, Marie, a new cover and all those new skins you ordered, plus all the covers I'm sending to you.  You'll be on overload!!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Woohoo...congratulations ladies! I'm thinking you'll probably have yours on Monday. By tomorrow you should be able to track it on UPS and it will show an expected delivery date. I'm so happy for you!!!! And you, Marie, a new cover and all those new skins you ordered, plus all the covers I'm sending to you. You'll be on overload!!!


I will need to get up early to decide what my Kindle is going to wear and dress it!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Marie, I don't envy you all of those decisions, but to be able to "dress" your Kindle so many different ways will be nothing but fun!  I'm in South Dakota, so I shouldn't be too far behind you in receiving the Noreve.  Just can't wait!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I received my notice also for May 7 shipping.  (At first I thought it meant, July 5, then I realized it was Europe!)


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

So, we have all been notified of shipment now!  Hurray!  Let's see; we have two reds, a purple, and what color did you order Patricia?  Should be some colorful photos being posted soon.  Italia, we still hope to see your beautiful blue Noreve posted here.  Are you as pleased with your blue cover as PG4003 (Patricia) is with her beautiful platinum?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I also ordered platinum, like the other Patricia.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I forgot to say that I also have Patricia's decal girl skin that she designed.  She's fabulous!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope Italia posts pics of her blue Noreve!  I'm really anxious to see that one since we haven't seen that color posted before...I don't believe.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone else "in waiting" for their Noreve had their UPS notice update?  Mine still hasn't changed.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I just checked my UPS tracking number, Marie, and mine has not changed, either.  Still waiting for shipment.    I know it is now Monday afternoon in France, so I'm not sure what is going on.  Kind of discouraging, isn't it?  But, I still feel once it starts moving, it will move fast.  Keep us posted!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Marie, teeitup, Patricia, and any others "in waiting"; just checked the UPS site, and the Noreve covers were not shipped on Saturday as we were told, but left this morning and are on the move.  YES!!  Mine is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday, but I live further west than most of you, so you may receive yours sooner.  Please keep us updated on the progress of your Noreves.  Now we can watch them move!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Marie, teeitup, Patricia, and any others "in waiting"; just checked the UPS site, and the Noreve covers were not shipped on Saturday as we were told, but left this morning and are on the move. YES!! Mine is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday, but I live further west than most of you, so you may receive yours sooner. Please keep us updated on the progress of your Noreves. Now we can watch them move!


Thanks for the heads up that they are on the move. I will check mine later but guessing it will be on Wednesday as well.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yippee Linda, Marie, and Patricia  - -  I'm SO happy for you!!!  So now you can say 'the day after tomorrow I'll have my Noreve'  ......  life is good sometimes


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Me too for Wednesday aft.  I checked from work and was just coming here to post but you all beat me to the punch.  It'll be a hard day at work on Wednesday, for sure!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sure Wednesday will be a long day for all of us, but I will have to be very, very patient as my UPS guy doesn't usually get here until 6:30 or 7 P.M.  I was hoping the Noreve was coming via FedEx as they originally told me as FedEx is an early morning delivery.  I must be patient, I must be patient, I must be patient!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

It's official - Mine is a Wednesday delivery as well.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine says end of day tomorrow!  Of course, I have to work late.  Do you have to sign for it?


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I have no idea if you have to sign for it.  Maybe one of the more experienced people will jump in here and let us know.  I was happy to see it was in Germany this afternoon; it's moving right along!  Enjoy and take pictures; give those of us still waiting a sneak preview.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never had to sign for one.  It doesn't come packaged in a nice box, it's just in a large tyvek envelope.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Just checked and mine's in Philadelphia so I definitely should get mine tomorrow as it should get to Tulsa some time today I would think


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think so too Sharon.  I got mine the day after it arrived in Philadelphia.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine was in Philadelphia this morning, Kentucky early this afternoon.  No wonder you got yours so fast, Patricia!    My delivery date is for "Wednesday by 10:30 A.M."  They obviously don't know my UPS guy!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Linda, there is a UPS hub in Louisville, which is only about 40 miles from me.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

You are lucky to be that near a big UPS hub, Patricia!  Mine just left Commerce City, Colorado, so I will definitely have it tomorrow.    I have had packages get delayed in Commerce City more times than I care to think about, so to see it has left there is a huge relief!  Now, we'll see if our local UPS hustles mine right over "by 10:30 A.M." tomorrow!    I'm just happy it has traveled so rapidly today.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine was waiting for me when I got home from work.  It's beautiful!!  I haven't tried a booklight with it yet.  Is the M-edge light the one that is recommended?  I know I can't use my Octovo Solis.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia, I don't know that any light is "recommended" but I use the eLuminator with mine.  I slide it under the left side between the Kindle and the cover, works great.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine is out for delivery but states by END OF THE DAY.  Sometimes I am home before the UPS guy delivers.  I can't believe how fast it can go UPS from France through Germany.  I think that is faster than across the country.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine is "out for delivery" today, too, but has been updated to read "by end of day."  I knew our local UPS was not going to bend over to accomodate the "by 10:30 A.M." notice!    I agree, Marie, it has traveled very rapidly.  It's not that far from France to Germany, but the fact that it has traveled from France to our front doors since Monday morning is nothing short of outstanding.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

On truck for delivery, too.  I always go see my folks after work on Wednesdays so I may just be tempted to swing by my house on the way, can't have that baby sittin' on the front porch.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

My purple Noreve is here (early!), and it is beautiful!  The purple is more vibrant than it looks on the Noreve site, and I am very pleased with the cover!  No flaws that I see, and I know my Kindle with Patricia's custom designed skin is going to look beautiful with the purple cover.  Pictures coming soon.  Hope everyone is as happy with their covers as I am..........and I did not have to sign for it.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Booklady,
Glad you have your cover and love it.  Mine is waiting outside my door for me.  I will have to leave work early to retrieve it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Patricia, I don't know that any light is "recommended" but I use the eLuminator with mine. I slide it under the left side between the Kindle and the cover, works great.


That's what I meant...I thought I remembered you saying the eLuminator worked well. I already have it, so I'm set.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine is here and in perfect shape.  The red is not quite what I expected though.  I thought it would be the same as the Oberon red but it is more of a truer red.    Love the feel and the design (esp no corner straps) but not sure yet about the color.  I like my Oberon red better so might end up selling it.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Marie, I am so sorry you are disappointed with the color of red you received.  It's a shame Noreve doesn't have more realistic color photos, but I'm sure that could vary from computer to computer, too.  I was pleasantly surprised that my cover is a deeper color than I thought I was getting, so I understand that others might not get what they thought they were ordering and be disappointed.  You know what?  I'll bet if you decide to sell it, you will have many Kindle readers interested in it!  I'm happy that you do have a red cover that you do enjoy.  We all had so much anticipation and had waited so long for the delivery that we probably had ourselves really hyped up for the absolutely perfect cover.  Please keep us posted.  Again, I'm so sorry that you are disappointed.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> Mine is here and in perfect shape. The red is not quite what I expected though. I thought it would be the same as the Oberon red but it is more of a truer red. Love the feel and the design (esp no corner straps) but not sure yet about the color. I like my Oberon red better so might end up selling it.


Aw, Marie I'm sorry it's not the color you were expecting, that's disappointing. I think all of the Oberon colors are dark colors and the Noreves are pretty vibrant colors. I know it's like that with the purple, that's the only color I've actually personally seen both covers in. But don't you love the rail system? If you do decide to sell it I'm sure you won't have any problems selling it here on KB.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I went straight home after work because of a bad rain storm and mine was sitting on the front porch. I also got the red and like maries, I was a little disappointed at first because it wasn't as dark as I thought it would be. It's more of a salmon or orange red. But it does feel and smell good. I've posted some pics with my other red covers that I own so you can see the difference.









Left: M-Edge cover for K3 (replaced by Oberon) Center: Noreve (Nook) Right: Case Crown For I-Pad









My main covers (that I-Pad cover is really heavy)









My E-reader covers: Noreve in red (Nook) and Celtic Hounds in wine (K3)

I have a JavoEdge Charcoal (book style case) for my Nook and liked the slot style and really didn't need a skin so now I will need to get a new skin for the Nook. I'm putting my cover buying on hold for a while as it could get out of hand very easily .


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I do love the rail system.  Can't understand more companies not using this type of mounting.

It is probably the red you usually see for gloves, wallets, etc.  It isn't an ugly red just that my other red is deeper - like the Amazon burgundy red.  It would make it harder to find a skin to match all 3 so I am considering selling it.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the color of the Noreve red cover, but I can definitely see that it is not a pure red.  In comparison to your other red covers, it does appear to be more of a salmon color.  Too bad it's not a cover for the Kindle3; I would offer to buy it if you wanted to get another color.  It really is a very pretty color!


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

BookLady said:


> I love the color of the Noreve red cover, but I can definitely see that it is not a pure red. In comparison to your other red covers, it does appear to be more of a salmon color. Too bad it's not a cover for the Kindle3; I would offer to buy it if you wanted to get another color. It really is a very pretty color!


I just love "red" so I will grow to love this one just as much, I expect. It just has sort of a "pastel" red look and kinda sets it apart from the others.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Now how the heck did that happen: a lovely red Noreve seems to be winging its way to me as I type. <evil grin>

_Dubai, United Arab Emirates 05/25/2011 3:00 A.M. Departure Scan
Dubai, United Arab Emirates 05/24/2011 1:39 P.M. Arrival Scan
Koeln, Germany 05/24/2011 5:07 A.M. Departure Scan
Koeln, Germany 05/23/2011 11:34 P.M. Arrival Scan
Marignane, France 05/23/2011 10:05 P.M. Departure Scan
05/23/2011 9:17 P.M. Arrival Scan
Marseille, France 05/23/2011 9:00 P.M. Departure Scan
05/23/2011 5:57 P.M. Arrival Scan
La Farlede, France 05/23/2011 4:30 P.M. Departure Scan
05/23/2011 3:28 P.M. Origin Scan
05/23/2011 1:43 P.M. Pickup Scan
France 05/20/2011 9:31 A.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS _


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL You weakling!!!

But I have to 'fess up.....Linda (BookLady) who got the purple Noreve wasn't in love with it and I bought it from her.  So now I have a platinum Noreve *and* a purple Noreve. Needless to say, I love both of them.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> LOL You weakling!!!
> 
> But I have to 'fess up.....Linda (BookLady) who got the purple Noreve wasn't in love with it and I bought it from her.  So now I have a platinum Noreve *and* a purple Noreve. Needless to say, I love both of them.


oh, bad girl!

It will be very tired when it gets here, next Monday. Cannot imagine what the packaging is going to look like.....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I hear ya on that, every time I've gotten one from them it's been a pretty banged up package, but thank goodness the cover is OK inside.  I know several of us have complained to them about the packaging but it doesn't seem to be a priority for them.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

As a word of encouragement, even though the box holding my Noreve was "smooshed," a little bit, it did not damage the Noreve at all.  The outside packaging was actually in excellent condition.  No complaints at all on the packaging.  

Enjoy the new Noreve!  My lack of love was not due to workmanship or color, but simply that I have been an Amazon cover reader for too long.  Did not like how the Noreve snapped in back.  Hard to change habits, I guess!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Melbourne, Australia 05/26/2011 7:08 A.M. Arrival Scan 

In Australia now.  Should clear customs today, on to South Australia tomorrow, and then out for me Monday.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good for you!!!


----------

